# Teichneubau ca. 25m³ am Hang



## daighterman (20. März 2012)

Hallo Kollegen,
ich mache hier mal ein neues Thema auf, weil ich denke, dass es hier besser aufgehoben ist.
um euch ein Bild zu machen, wie weit ich mit dem Teichbau bin, solltet ihr euch erst mal diesen Thread ansehen.
Ich grabe den Teich von Hand, deswegen wird es wahrscheinlich etwas länger dauern :smoki
hier mal ein paar Bilder...


----------



## RKurzhals (20. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau ca. 25m³ am Hang*

Hallo daighterman,
das sieht auf jeden Fall herausfordernd und interessant aus! Ich grüße Dich, und wünsche Dir die nötige Ausdauer . Ich habe den größten Teil auch per Hand gegraben (es gab ein kleines Baggerloch von etwa 1 m³, mit dem ich starten wollte - da hatte ich zu meinem Glück das Forum hier gefunden, dem ich dann auch beigetreten bin. 3 Jahre später war ich fertig, und habe es nicht bereut. Auch meine family ist mit der größeren Variante sehr einverstanden. So wie ich Deine Situation sehe, wirst Du ja nicht nur den Hang abtragen, sondern wohl auch eine Mauer setzen müssen .


----------



## daighterman (21. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau ca. 25m³ am Hang*

Hallo Rolf,
ja, ich muss auf jeden Fall eine Mauer herum ziehen. 
Ob ich das jetzt mit Betonschalsteinen oder einfach mit Schaltafeln mache weiß ich noch nicht. 
Vielleicht habt ihr im Forum ein paar Vorschläge für mich?
Wie stark muss die Mauer sein?
Wenn ich einschale, wie muss ich das mit den Wanddurchführungen machen (Skimmer, Rücklauf usw.)?
Wenn jemand von euch schonmal ein ähnliches Projekt hatte wäre es schön wenn ich Bilder sehen könnte.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## juerg_we (21. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau ca. 25m³ am Hang*

hallo,
schau dir mal an wie ich das gelöst habe,steht zwar nicht am hang ,aber könnte auch am hang gehen.
der threat heisst "Teichumbau,Neugestaltung",weiss nicht wie ich das verlinken kann.
gruss
Jürgen
_


edit: ich bin mal so frei: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/30801_


----------



## Stoer (21. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau ca. 25m³ am Hang*

Hallo daighterman,

dass wird ein anspruchsvolles Projekt und dann noch von Hand gebuddelt.


----------



## Ironm (21. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau ca. 25m³ am Hang*



daighterman schrieb:


> Hallo Rolf,
> ja, ich muss auf jeden Fall eine Mauer herum ziehen.
> Michael



Hallo Michael,

warum musst du ne Mauer herum ziehen? Leg das Wasser doch einfach schief rein, dann können die Fische auch mal aufwärts schwimmen! :smoki 

Bin schon gespannt, wie sich dein Projeckt die nächsten Wochen und Monate entwickelt.

Grüße Marco


----------



## daighterman (21. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau ca. 25m³ am Hang*

Danke Peter,
ich glaube das mit der Holzwand würde bei mir nicht funktionieren, mein Teich soll rechteckig werden. 
Ich pendle mich glaub ich immer wieder auf das einschalen.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## daighterman (21. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau ca. 25m³ am Hang*

Hallo Marco,
dazu sag ich nur tolltoll:smoki


----------



## RKurzhals (21. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau ca. 25m³ am Hang*

Hallo Michael,
ich hoffe, einer der Hochteich- oder Hangteichbauer meldet sich noch . Zumindest bin ich hier im Forum schon mal über einen Hangteich "gestolpert" (das war vor zwei oder drei Jahren).
Damit das Ganze hält, und nicht zu einer Festungsmauer wird, wirst Du wohl um eine Armierung nicht herumkommen, und damit zumindest teilweise Beton (oder eben komplett). 
Ich hätte ein Gefühl, wie eine Armierung sein sollte, aber kann das halt nicht beurteilen . Wenn Dir jemand nur einen oben umlaufenden Ringanker präsentiert, und nicht die stärkste Armierung am Boden, und kein "Netz" (und sei es im Abstand 1m x 1m), dann ist diese Variante ganz sicher ungeeignet.
Als zweite Herausforderung sehe ich dann die teichwand an. Soll das eine Mauer werden, oder soll man die Mauer nicht sehen (begrünter Hang, oder Terassen)?
Im Falle enes Hangs, oder von Terassen verringert sich der Aufwand für die statische Sicherung der äußeren Teichmauer. Ich persönlich würde diese dennoch so bauen, als wäre sie freistehend, um Setzungen bzw. Senkungen zu vermeiden (man sieht das an manchen Weinberg-terassen, die müssen alle paar Jahre immer wieder "aufgerichtet" werden.
Ich als "Flachland-Tiroler" bleibe auf jeden Fall neugierig.


----------



## daighterman (22. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau ca. 25m³ am Hang*

Hallo Rolf,
ich muss die Mauer auf jeden Fall erst mal fast auf die ganze Teichhöhe bauen, um dann von außen aufzuschütten. 
Den Sichtteil (ca. 1,20m) möchte ich mit Holz verkleiden.
Ich denke, wenn ich die Schalmauer ca. 20cm stark mache auf 4m mit genug Stahlgitter rein, wird das reichen, oder meint Ihr, dass der Druck nach außen noch so groß ist, um die Mauer zu sprengen?

gruß
michael


----------



## RKurzhals (22. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau ca. 25m³ am Hang*

Hallo Michael,
ich glaube nicht, dass bei einer gut geplanten Armierung die Mauer gesprengt wird. Da sie nicht beiderseitig von Erdreich bedeckt ist, kann nur Feuchte aus Undichtigkeiten vom Teich (oder aus unterirdischen Quellen - und das nur am Fuß! ) angreifen. Mit der anpepeilten Dicke wird Regen gegen die Mauer diese wohl selten durchnässen, dass nachfolgender Frost schädigt. Die Holzverkleidung hilft da zusätzlich... .
Es tut mir leid, dass ich kein Statiker bin, und nur solche allgemeinen Tipps geben kann (die allerdings die Ausführung entscheiden). Für mich sieht das ganze daher in Eigenregie realisierbar aus, selbst ohne Betonpumpe und ultraschall-Verdichter (wobei mich die Betonpumpe von "Handmischung" mit oder ohne Mischer abhalten würde). Ich würde mich freuen, wenn es input vom Fach hier geben würde .


----------



## Moderlieschenking (23. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau ca. 25m³ am Hang*

Hallo Michael,

da hast Du ja ein riesen Projekt vor.
Ich habe meinen Teich auch in " Hanglage" gebaut, naja ich hatte halt auf 4 m Breite
ein Gefälle von ca. 60 cm. Bei mir konnte ich das noch mit normalen Mauersteinen
machen, diese habe ich auf ein Betonfundament gemauert.
Aber bei Dir dürfte die Mauer ja schätzungsweise 3m oder noch mehr haben.
Ich persönlich würde sogar eher ein L betonieren.
Also nicht nur eine senkrechte Mauer sondern diese eben mit Armierung mit einer
Bodenplatte verbinden.
Aber ich bin kein Statiker - aber ich könnte mir vorstellen wenn nur eine senkrechte Mauer
vorhanden ist, dass diese durch den Druck durchaus etwas wandern könnte.
Ich wohne ja auch an einem Hang und sehe jedes Jahr nach dem Winter, was da für
Bewegung da ist.
Vielleicht hast Du ja einen Statiker oder Mauermeister im Bekanntenkreis, der Dir da eine
Hilfestellung geben kann.
20 cm Betonstärke erscheinen mir als ausreichend.
LG Markus


----------



## sprinter616 (23. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau ca. 25m³ am Hang*

Morgen!!!
Ich hatte auch einen Höhenunterschied von 1,2 Meter auf 4 Meter Teichbreite!!!

Wir haben ein Fundament mit Stahl von 60 cm Tiefe gegossen und darauf dann gemauert!!!

Danach wurde die Mauer komplett vom benachbarten Dachdecker abgeschweißt!!!

Bisher steht alles wie eine Eins und da wird sich auch nix tun!!!!!!

Gruß Tom


----------



## daighterman (23. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau ca. 25m³ am Hang*

Hi,
ich würde die Mauer sowieso ganz herum bauen, dass es wie einen Ring ergibt. Ich habe im Bekanntenkreis einen Maurer, der mir das nötige Werkzeug leihen kann. 
Mein Gefälle beträgt halt auf 3m (breit) ca. 2m (tief).
ich denke das einschalen dürfte kein Problem sein. Da frag ich einfach mal meinen Bekannten.
Heute nachmittag grabe ich weiter... Bilder werden folgen!

Gruß und Danke für die Antworten! 
Michael


----------



## daighterman (25. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau ca. 25m³ am Hang*

Hi,
Ich bin jetzt auf ca. 1,7m und habe die breite erreicht. Das ist die Tiefe bei der die Mauer anfängt. Jetzt muss die Grundfläche nur noch 40-50cm tiefer.


----------



## daighterman (27. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau ca. 25m³ am Hang*

Hallo Kollegen,
hier noch ein paar neue Bilder.
habe mal die Mauer ungefähr reingezeichnet.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (28. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau ca. 25m³ am Hang*

Hi Michael,

da warst Du ja schon fleissig.
Willst Du unbedingt einen rechteckigen Teich?
Ich würde den Teich eher schräg auslaufen lassen, dann gewinnst Du noch einiges an
Volumen.

LG Markus


----------



## daighterman (28. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau ca. 25m³ am Hang*

Hi Markus,
Was meinst du mit schräg auslaufen lassen?


----------



## daighterman (28. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau ca. 25m³ am Hang*

Noch eine Frage: es gibt beim Koiteichbau ein "nicht tief genug" gibt es auch ein "zu tief"?
Wenn ich auf 2,30m grabe komme ich auf gut 30.000 Liter.


----------



## RKurzhals (28. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau ca. 25m³ am Hang*

Hallo Michael,
klar gibt es auch ein "zu tief"! Die erste Grenze ist dort erreicht, wo ich als Mensch nicht mehr ohne Luft zu holen stehen kannn .
Die nächste Grenze ist ein wenig unklar. Je größer der Teich, desto anspruchsvoller die Technik, um ihn zu filtern (so die Bewohner das Volumen auch maximal nutzen). Mit dem Folienbedarf wird es ähnlich. 
Dafür hat eine große Tiefe viele Vorteile, wenn der Mehraufwand an Geld nicht stört.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (29. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau ca. 25m³ am Hang*

Hallo Michael,
Du hast die Wände im 90° Winkel eingezeichnet.(praktisch ein Rechteck)
Ich meinte damit, dass Du die Wände auch im 45° Winkel machen könntest oder halbrund 
auslaufen lassen. Also von der Draufsicht aus gesehen.

LG Markus


----------



## daighterman (29. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau ca. 25m³ am Hang*

@Rolf: ab welcher Tiefe bekomm ich keine Luft mehr? Da nehm ich am besten einen Vogel mit runter. 

@Markus: ich hab die größt mögliche Fläche, die ich nutzen kann. Hab auch schon überlegt ob ich's halbrund mache, geht aber leider nicht.


----------



## RKurzhals (29. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau ca. 25m³ am Hang*

Hallo Michael,
bei mir ist das bei Wassertiefe auf Augenhöhe... . Ab dieser Teichtiefe ist auch Schlammsaugen von oben nur noch schwer möglich (es sei denn, es gibt ein paar Stufen, und Du senkst vorher den Wasserspiegel ab. Ich würde das Profil auch "wartungsfreundlich" bauen.


----------



## daighterman (30. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau ca. 25m³ am Hang*

Ich werde eine Stufe auf 1,50m einbauen denke ich.


----------



## daighterman (30. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau ca. 25m³ am Hang*

wenn ich ja sowieso einen BA habe, dann kann ich doch auch noch gleich ein ablassventil mit rein bauen oder? wie sind da so die Erfahrungen?


----------



## Moonlight (30. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau ca. 25m³ am Hang*

Ablaßventil ist gut. nimm am besten einen zugschieber oder kugelhahn.   zum thema stehen und luft holen im teich,da dürfte ja meiner,bei einer größe von 1,65m nur max. 1,40m sein. aber es gibt doch 1 ba,da brauch man keinen schlammsauger . . . versteh ich nicht.


----------



## daighterman (30. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau ca. 25m³ am Hang*

Reicht eigentlich bei 3x4m ein BA??? Bekomm ich damit den ganzen sinkenden Dreck raus?


----------



## frank69 (30. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau ca. 25m³ am Hang*

Moin,

Flächenmäßig 2 BA, einzeln mit 110 verrohren und jeweils einen Zugschieber zum regulieren und ggf. zum spülen der BA-Stränge.
Flow-Technisch mußt Du dann aber auch mit min. 24m³/Std filtern sonst lagert sich zuviel Dreck in den Rohren der BA ab.

Man sagt so 10-13 m³/Std zieht ein BA im Schwerkraftbetrieb, ein Skimmer 8-10 m³/ Std.
Wenn Du weniger Flow fahren willst dann reicht 1 BA und 1 Skimmer.


MfG aus Thüringen
Frank


----------



## daighterman (31. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau ca. 25m³ am Hang*

Hallo,
habe heute wieder mal gegraben und langsam macht es mir wirklich richtig Spaß  weil langsam das Ende des grabens in Sicht ist 
Ich habe mich entschieden nur einen BA 110 einzubauen und einen Skimmer 110 und zwei Rückläufe, einmal ca. 20cm unter der Oberfläche HT DN 50 (Sera Pond 8000 l/h) und einen auf ca. 90cm HT DN 75 (Rohrpumpe 16000 l/h) meint ihr, dass das ein BA und Skimmer wegziehen oder ist das zu viel?
Was haltet ihr von Rohrpumpen? finde sie wegen dem niedrigen Stromverbrauch sehr interessant. ich muss nie über die Wasseroberfläche pumpen.
Jetzt noch ein paar Bilder.
Der Tiefste Punkt ist jetzt auf knapp 2m 
@Rolf: d.h. ich kann nichtmehr atmen 
Ich schätze dass ich noch ein paar von diesen brocken raus hole. Der hat mich den halben Samstag gekostet. 
Und nach dem Schaufelbruch war dann auch Feierabend


----------



## Piddel (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau ca. 25m³ am Hang*

Hallo Michael,
bei Foto Nr. 4 kann einem ja Angst und bange werden - hoffentlich klappt dein Vorhaben.

Es grüßt ein Flachlandtiroler aus dem Norden
Peter


----------



## daighterman (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau ca. 25m³ am Hang*

Ich bin da sehr zuversichtlich Peter


----------



## Reptilis (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau ca. 25m³ am Hang*

Hi,
Sieht doch schon gut aus Machst du auch ein Bachlauf oder anderes hin oder nur einen Außenfilter?

Ps: ist das ein Riesenschnauzer im Hintergrund?

Gruß


----------



## daighterman (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau ca. 25m³ am Hang*

@Reptilis: Hi, ich möchte kein großartiges geplätscher am Teich und eine relativ ruhige Wasseroberfläche, deswegen: keinen Bachlauf.
Der Außenfilter kommt in den Keller, wo ich noch einen Abfluss installieren muss, weil da noch keiner existiert.
Es ist kein ganzer Riesenschnauzer, halb Riese - halb Goldi  man glaubt es kaum. Der Goldi ist kaum zu sehen, aber der Jagdtrieb ist sehr ausgeprägt...


----------



## Reptilis (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau ca. 25m³ am Hang*

Hi, okay hab mich schon gewundert warum er nicht Typisch nach RS aussieht^^ .

Gruß


----------



## daighterman (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau ca. 25m³ am Hang*

Sie schaut nicht typisch nach Riese aus, weil sie nicht wie ein Riese getrimmt ist. vom Körperbau ist es Riesenschnauzer.
Ich könnte ja noch weiter über Hunde reden (habe letztes Jahr eine Hundeschule aufgemacht), aber wir sind ja hier in einem Teichforum  und es würde zu weit vom Thema abschweifen.

Im Baumarkt gibt´s nächste Woche Schalbretter für 0,79€/lfm (2000x100x23, also 1,58€) sollte man da zuschlagen?


----------



## daighterman (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau ca. 25m³ am Hang*

Immernoch auf knapp 2m. muss noch 20-30cm graben.
Man kann aber schon eine Form erkennen


----------



## daighterman (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau ca. 25m³ am Hang*

Hi Leute,
ich will euch mal kurz meinen Filteraufbau erklären, weil ich dazu noch ein paar Fragen habe.
1 Skimmer und 1 BA sollen durch erstmal jeweils ein KG-Rohr DN110 durch die Kellerwand geführt werden (jeder Zulauf bekommt einen Zugschieber, danach werden sie zusammen geführt und gelangen in eine runde Tonne, als Vortex --> (110 rohr) --> 300l rechteckige Regentonne mit Filterbürsten --> 300l mit Filterwürfel (aus Japanmatten) --> 300l-Tonne mit ca. 200l __ Hel-x --> Pumpentonne mit Sera Pond 8000 und Rohrpumpe 16000l --> zurück in den Teich auf zwei unterschiedlichen Höhen.

jetzt meine Frage: reicht es aus, bei 20000-24000l Durchfluss die Tonnen mit einem 110KG zu verbinden oder brauch ich mehr???

Ich hoffe auf zahlreiche Antworten


----------



## Moonlight (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau ca. 25m³ am Hang*

Beide rohre nicht zusammenführen. jedes rohr für sich an den vortex anschließen. bei der pumpenleistung, sollten es 2 bodenabläufe sein. ob 2 verbindungsrohre reichen vermag ich nicht zu sagen. wäre interessant zu wissen, ich hab auch nur 2 geglant.


----------



## daighterman (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau ca. 25m³ am Hang*

ich habe jetzt schon beide Varianten gesehen (zwei rohre in den vortex, oder vorher zusammen führen) aber ich habe nie eine sinnvolle Begründung für die ein oder andere Version gehört. Wäre mal interessant.
Wenn ich zwei BA´s habe müsste ich ja dann auch mit drei Rohren in den Vortex oder?
Gibt es auch Rohrpumpen unter 16000l/h?


----------



## Janski (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau ca. 25m³ am Hang*

Hi daighterman,

ja gibt ein 12000er Modell, wobei das teurer ist als die 16000er Pumpe und 75 statt 100 Watt verbraucht ( laut Hersteller ). 



Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Jan


----------



## Moonlight (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau ca. 25m³ am Hang*

richtig,3rohre. die begründung ist doch gar nicht so schwer. durch 2rohre paßt mehr wasser als durch eins. nimm ne baustelle auf der autobahn. erst 2 fahrstreifen, dann nur noch 1er. was passiert? der verkehrsfluß ist langsamer. und hinter der baustelle ist es meist leer,weil alle wieder gas geben. so ähnlich mußt du dir das vorstellen. saugt die pumpe am ende mehr als durch die verrohrung paßt, läuft sie ggf. trocken.


----------



## daighterman (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau ca. 25m³ am Hang*

ja, es ist eigentlich logisch.
das heist aber dann nach meiner logischen Schlussfolgerung (korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege), dass wenn ich mit drei Rohren in den Vortex gehe, dann muss ich auch mit jeweils drei Rohren weiter in die nächsten Kammern... nur so hab ich einen reibungslosen Durchlauf!?!?!?


----------



## Moonlight (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau ca. 25m³ am Hang*

Ich würde sagen ja, zumindest wenn du so starke pumpen hast. wären die kleiner, könnten auch 2 verbindungsrohre und 1 ba reichen. aber in deinem fall würde ich die pumpen lassen und mit 3 rohren / 2 ba + skimmer arbeiten.


----------



## daighterman (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau ca. 25m³ am Hang*

Ohje. das wird ja immer mehr. 
Aber ich weiß ja, dass ich es später bereuen würde, wenn ich zu wenig mache...


----------



## Moonlight (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau ca. 25m³ am Hang*

genau michael, lieber etwas mehr als, zu wenig. wie du selbst sagst, du ärgerst dich sonst später.


----------



## daighterman (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau ca. 25m³ am Hang*

Das graben wurde jetzt unterbrochen um ne Stützmauer für den aufgeschütteten Dreck zu bauen. Die Holztafeln die ich aufgestellt habe halten dem Druck nichtmehr lange stand.


----------



## Moonlight (6. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau ca. 25m³ am Hang*

Mach doch mal paar Bildchen ... büddeeee 

Mandy


----------



## daighterman (6. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau ca. 25m³ am Hang*

Von der hässlichen Mauer?


----------



## Moonlight (6. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau ca. 25m³ am Hang*

Ja klar ... 
Wir wollen doch immer auf dem Laufenden sein 

Mandy


----------



## daighterman (6. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau ca. 25m³ am Hang*

Heute ist erst mal Ruhetag. 
Morgen bau ich dann weiter und dann gibt's auch wieder Bilder. Auch von der hässlichen Mauer.
Versprochen!!!


----------



## daighterman (6. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau ca. 25m³ am Hang*

Bin gerade im virtuellem Laden und besorge mir Flansche, Zugschieber, KLEBER usw.
Bei hanako-koi.de raten sie über 63mm keinen Tangit PVC-kleber (Für Hart PVC-Fittinge und Rohre von Ø 20 - 63 mm. (Größen darüber hinaus wird Fixseal Adhesalkleber verwendet)).
Wie ist eure Meinung dazu?
Wenn ich den Fixseal verwende, könnte ich ja auch die normalen HT-Rohre nehmen oder???


----------



## Moonlight (6. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau ca. 25m³ am Hang*

Hey Michael,

Zugischieber bekommste hier günstiger. Ich hab meine auch von da 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Zugschieber-...en_tierbedarf_fische&var=&hash=item8bb4ec03fc

Das man bei 110ern kein Tangit nehmen soll erschließt sich mir nicht wirklich und höre ich das erste Mal.

Nimm lieber KG-Rohre, die sind extra für draußen und zum Einbuddeln hergestellt. Sollte doch mal ein Steinchen quer liegen, gehen die HT-Rohre eher kaputt als die KG's.

Mandy


----------



## daighterman (6. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau ca. 25m³ am Hang*

@mandy: für die Rückführung in den Teich nehme ich dn 75, weil die rohrpumpe auch 75 hat. Und dazu gibt es glaub ich kein kg-Rohr. 
Hast du schon ein 110 Rohr mit tangit geklebt???


----------



## Moonlight (6. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau ca. 25m³ am Hang*

Stimmt, KG geht erst bei DIN 100 los.
Ich habe bisher noch nie Rohre geklebt, aber das geht auch mit Adheseal.
Rohr damit gleichmäßig einschmieren und zusammenstecken.
Außen rum noch eine Fuge ziehen und fertig. 

Also ich kaufe mir keinen zusätzlichen Kleber ... habe 6Kartuschen Adheseal zu Hause, das wird reichen 

Mandy


----------



## daighterman (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau ca. 25m³ am Hang*

Hey Leute,
ich habe heute mehr nachgedacht und gemessen, als gearbeitet. Es sind aber gute Ergebnisse heraus gekommen denk ich (man muss ja immer Kompromisse machen).
1. Ich habe mich entschlossen 1BA und 1Skimmer einzubauen, weil ich mir sicher bin, dass das reicht. Ich werde nur eine 16000l Rohrpumpe verwenden. Ich bin der Meinung, wenn das Wasser ca. 0,75x/h umgewälzt wird, reicht das. 
2. Ich habe die Mauer fotografiert und über die weitere Vorgehensweise beim Bau nachgedacht 
3. Ich habe den Kellerraum ausgemessen um den Filter optimal aufzustellen. Die Tonnen stehen auf dem Foto nicht in diesem Kellerraum. Dabei habe ich gefühlte 100000000000000x10³ Kombinationen ausprobiert, das Ergebnis seht ihr auf dem Foto. Da kann ich außenherum gehen und komme an jede Tonne super ran.
4. Ich habe die ersten zwei Löcher für die Flansche Vortex-Eingang gesägt und gebohrt. Und ich muss sagen: hat ganz gut geklappt. Nun hoffe ich auch, dass ich sie dicht bekomme, das ist irgendwie immer meine größte Sorge. Nicht, dass am Schluss alles ausläuft und alles war umsonst.


----------



## Moonlight (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau ca. 25m³ am Hang*

Michael, mit adheseal kriegst du alles dicht. ich hab ht-rohre ohne flansche in ein regenfass gesteckt,ne fuge adheseal und es war dicht. ist natürlich nur provisorisch. ansonsten sieht deine geistige arbeit prima aus


----------



## daighterman (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau ca. 25m³ am Hang*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Ich habe bisher noch nie Rohre geklebt, aber das geht auch mit Adheseal.
> Rohr damit gleichmäßig einschmieren und zusammenstecken.
> Außen rum noch eine Fuge ziehen und fertig.


@Mandy: meinst du jetzt damit zwei Rohre zusammen kleben?
ich meinte: ein Rohr in einen Flansch kleben... innotec, tangit, adheseal.... da gehn ja die Meinungen auseinander. Ich möchte auf jeden fall nicht, dass es irgendwie Risse gibt, wegen Ausdehnung und so...


----------



## daighterman (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau ca. 25m³ am Hang*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Michael, mit adheseal kriegst du alles dicht. ich hab ht-rohre ohne flansche in ein regenfass gesteckt,ne fuge adheseal und es war dicht. ist natürlich nur provisorisch. ansonsten sieht deine geistige arbeit prima aus


OK, dann will ich dir mal vertrauen...
Danke!


----------



## RKurzhals (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau ca. 25m³ am Hang*

Hallo Michael,
da hast Du Dir einiges noch an Arbeit vorgenommen! Ich bin mal sehr gespannt auf Dein Fundament. Das scheint meiner Meinung nach gut zu werden. Auch die Filterplanung sieht gut aus. Ichbin ein Anhänger von wenig Variation in der Bestückung, und auch die "alten" Vortex-Bauer sind nicht mehr der Meinung, dass dies nötig ist. Lass mich aber die wichtigsten Eckdaten Deines Filters, wie ich ihn verstanden habe, zusammenfassen: der Wasserdurchfluss ist durch die "Doppelleitung" optimiert. Die Querschnitte sind großzügig, und passen zu Deinem Schwerkraft-Konzept. Deine geplante Pumpenleistung ist sicher passend für Deinen Teich. Die Verweilzeit in den Filtermedien sorgt für Abbauraten an Stickstoff, und die Durchlußgeschwindigkeit ist klein genug, um physikalisch zu filtern.
Nur aus Neugier:
Wie willst Du die Rohre eindichten, wie den "Bodensatz" der Tonnen leeren?


----------



## daighterman (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau ca. 25m³ am Hang*



RKurzhals schrieb:


> Nur aus Neugier:
> Wie willst Du die Rohre eindichten, wie den "Bodensatz" der Tonnen leeren?


1. In die Tonnen werden Flansche geschraubt und dann werden die Rohre, wahrscheinlich mit Adheseal, oder Tangit eingeklebt bzw. abgedichtet.
war das deine Frage oder was meinst du sonst mit "Rohre eindichten"???

2. In die Tonnen kommt natürlich noch je ein Ablauf unten rein (habe gedacht das ist selbstverständlich, deswegen hab ich ihn nicht mit eingezeichnet).


----------



## RKurzhals (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau ca. 25m³ am Hang*

Hallo Michael,
das hört sich perfekt an! Wie Du die Rohre einklebst, ist Geschackssache, das geht über PVC-Kleber (Dachrinnenkleber, Tangit, ...) bis hin zu "Adheseal" alias "Haftkleber" (oder wie heißt die korrekte deutsche Bezeichnung :?).
Alle diese Varianten funktionieren für PVC, das Ein- (bzw. An)kleben von Flanschen wurde im Forum ja schon hinreichend beschrieben.


----------



## Moonlight (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau ca. 25m³ am Hang*

Siehste micha, sag ich doch  adheseal hat den vorteil, es klebt und dichtet auch unter wasser oder auf feuchtem untergrund...und das sofort. ich denke mal es gibt nix besseres


----------



## daighterman (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau ca. 25m³ am Hang*

Ich hab jetzt eine Nacht drüber geschlafen und die Planung für gut befunden  wenn ich jetzt nur noch mit dem Finger schnipsen müsste und alles wäre fertig. Das wäre toll.


----------



## Moonlight (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau ca. 25m³ am Hang*

Also wenn Du das könntest, würde ich Dich einladen und Du dürftest bei mir auch mal schnipsen.
Damit könnteste reich werden 

Mandy


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau ca. 25m³ am Hang*



daighterman schrieb:


> wenn ich jetzt nur noch mit dem Finger schnipsen müsste und alles wäre fertig. Das wäre toll.



 Das Bauen ist doch mindestens genau so schön wie der fertige Teich ... ist irgendwie ein Bissel wie bei einer Modelleisenbahen


----------



## daighterman (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau ca. 25m³ am Hang*

Ich bin aber immer soooooo ungeduldig. Es kann nie schnell genug gehen.


----------



## daighterman (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau ca. 25m³ am Hang*

So, 200 Liter __ Hel-X sind bestellt. 
Morgen geht's mit der Mauer weiter.


----------



## daighterman (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau ca. 25m³ am Hang*

Hallo Kollegen,
hab heute wieder ein bisschen Steine geschleppt und hier das Ergebnis vom "Projekt: Trockenmauer".


----------



## daighterman (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau ca. 25m³ am Hang*

Wie ist eure Meinung...
Ist ein Eiweißabschäumer unbedingt notwendig, oder nur in bestimmten Teichen???
Sollte ich so ein Gerät bei mir gleich mit einplanen, oder nur evtl. zum nachrüsten einplanen?


----------



## RKurzhals (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau ca. 25m³ am Hang*

Hallo Michael,
mit der Bauerei geht es ja Schritt für Schritt voran !
Meiner Meinung nach ist ein Eiweißabschäumer ein Fall für ganz "harte" Fälle. Dort wo der nötig ist, sind auch Wasserwechsel, UV-C und andere "scharfe Geschütze" erforderlich, um die Wasserqualität unter Kontrolle zu halten - also in recht hoch besetzten, eher unbepflanzten Becken. Z. B. eine große Pflanzenzone vermeidet dies.


----------



## daighterman (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau ca. 25m³ am Hang*

Da ich ja keinen pflanzenfilter bzw. Flachwasserzone haben werde dacht ich mir, dass ich die Pflanzen mit Körben hinein hänge. Vielleicht hat jemand nen Tip, wie ich das bewerkstellige. Hab mir mal die Einzelteile für nen EWS (selbstbau) für 13€ im Baumarkt besorgt und teste einfach aus ob ich ihn benötige.


----------



## Mark2111 (12. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau ca. 25m³ am Hang*



daighterman schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> ich habe heute mehr nachgedacht und gemessen, als gearbeitet. Es sind aber gute Ergebnisse heraus gekommen denk ich (man muss ja immer Kompromisse machen).
> 1. Ich habe mich entschlossen 1BA und 1Skimmer einzubauen, weil ich mir sicher bin, dass das reicht. Ich werde nur eine 16000l Rohrpumpe verwenden. Ich bin der Meinung, wenn das Wasser ca. 0,75x/h umgewälzt wird, reicht das.
> 2. Ich habe die Mauer fotografiert und über die weitere Vorgehensweise beim Bau nachgedacht
> ...




Hab fast die gleiche Anordnung bei meinem Filter heuer gebaut. Hab nur die Pumpenkammer weggelausen (da ich keinen Platz mehr hatte) und sie direkt zu den Bioringen gestellt. Im Gegensatz zum alten Filter den ich aus Zeitgründen nur provisorisch anschloss.. hui aber funktionierte auch top  ^^
 Sogar die gleichen Tonnen sinds  SIeht klasse aus! 

BEi uns in der Ortschaft haben jetz welche einen Pool in einer Schräglage gebaut.

Die haben auf der steilen seite alles geschalt, betoniert und dann die Erde wieder schräg angeglichen. Sieht eigentlich Top aus. 

Gutes gelingen!! 

LG Mark


----------



## daighterman (14. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau ca. 25m³ am Hang*

So, es sind fast alle Löcher für die Flansche an den Filtertonnen ausgeschnitten. Wenn die Flansche und Schieber von Han...-Koi, die ich vor einer Woche bestellt habe, wäre ich mit dem Filter heute fertig geworden. Naja, stattdessen hab ich ein bisschen weiter gegraben. War auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## daighterman (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau ca. 25m³ am Hang*

Hi,
hier einfach mal ein paar Bilder, dass der Thread nicht einschläft.


----------



## Joerg (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau ca. 25m³ am Hang*

Hi Michael,
da ist ja noch einiges zu tun. Du kommst aber gut voran. 

Bei dem Vortex denke ich mal, dass der in der Größe bei dir nicht gut funktionieren wird.
Das Wasser strömt bei der Umwälzung zu schnell, um sich vernünftig abzusetzen.
Möglicherweise kannst du den aber noch recht einfach mit einer SIPA nachrüsten.


----------



## daighterman (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau ca. 25m³ am Hang*

Mist, ich dachte hauptsache rund, dass das Wasser kreisen kann.
Aber eigentlich ja klar, wenn die Strömung im Vortex zu groß ist bleibt der Dreck immer in der Schwebe und wird mit in die nächste Kammer genommen. 
Ich machs aber wohl erst einmal so und muss dann gucken, was ich dann noch nachrüsten kann und muss.
Danke Jörg!


----------



## RKurzhals (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau ca. 25m³ am Hang*

Hallo Michael, 
mit einer Lösung vom Jörg kannst Du dabei gut fahren. So lange der Filter dahinter nicht durch die "Grobteilchen" (Algenklumpen mit allem, was dran haftet, Pflanzenreste etc.) verstopft werden kann, wird er funktionieren. Probleme gibt es erst dann, wenn aus den Grobteilchen zu viele Nährstoffe frei gesetzt werden.
Bilden die "Grobteilchen" in den nachfolgenden Tonnen eine kompakte Schlammschicht, dann ist das wiederum kein Problem. Letzteres kann man durch eine entsprechende langsame Durchströmung der Filter (parallel statt in Reihe ) erreichen. Für einen solchen Effekt sollte die "mittlere" Verweilzeit pro Tonne schon bei >5 min liegen.
Das wären bei einer 300er Tonne ~2000 l/h, das würde bei Dir für <=10 m³/h effektiv eine "Parallelschaltung" aller 4 Tonnen bedeuten (die praktisch nicht einfach ist).
Anderenfalls hält man die Grobteilchen zu lange in der Schwebe, was diese stärker abbaut (und kleiner macht!). ich sehe den Sinn eines Vorfilters also primär darin, Grobteilchen von vornherein zu entfernen, und auf diese Weise dem Teich Nährstoffe zu entziehen.
Bitte korrigiert mich, wenn Ihr meine Überlegungen falsch findet!


----------



## Joerg (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau ca. 25m³ am Hang*

Hi Michael,
ich habe deine tolle Dokumentation zwischenzeitlich nicht so genau verfolgt. 

Die Auslegung eines Vortex ist nicht so einfach, aber ich denke der sollte so ca. 5% von dem Durchfluss haben. 
Da du erst mal nur mit 12m³ arbeitest, dann eher 600Liter. Könnte ja noch mehr werden. 
Du hast ja noch nichts eingegraben. Überlege mal, ob nicht doch etwas größer kannst. 

Ganz unangenehm ist es, wenn man die Bürsten jeden 2. Tag reinigen muss. Das ist eine sch.... Arbeit.
Auch im Hinblick auf eine spätere Aufrüstung, solltest du die Vorabscheidung schon vom Platz großzügig bemessen.

Den Eiweißabschäumer kannst du erst mal in die Ecke legen. Der macht erst richtig Sinn, wenn du auch Mengen an Futter zuführst. 

Als Ergänzung der Rohrpumpe habe ich noch eine Konstruktionszeichnung eines Lufthebers mit integriertem EWA von der Interkoi liegen.
Wasser fördern, mit Sauerstoff anreichern und EWA .. also eine sinnvolle Erweiterung.

Mach erst mal das Loch fertig, die Folie rein ..... und weiter Bilder ..


----------



## daighterman (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau ca. 25m³ am Hang*

Tja Jörg, bis ich die Folie rein machen kann dauerts noch ein bisschen. Ich muss ja erst noch die Mauer schalen. Zwischendurch, wenn das Wetter nicht so schön ist mach ich immer was am Filter, so habe ich praktisch keinen Leerlauf.
Bilder gibts natürlich bei jedem Fortschritt!


----------



## daighterman (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau ca. 25m³ am Hang*

@Rolf: also verstopfen kann da denk ich nichts. Ich verbinde immer mit 110er Rohr und das doppelt, da muss schon ein Wal in meinen Teich kacken, dass da was verstopft 
OK, ich übertreibe....ein Walbaby reicht


----------



## daighterman (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau ca. 25m³ am Hang*

Ich nenn es mal Versorgungsschacht...


----------



## Zacky (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau ca. 25m³ am Hang*

...  Respekt, bei den Bodenverhältnissen von Hand zu arbeiten, ist bestimmt kein Zuckerschlecken!? Der "Versorgungungsschacht" ist dann für die komplette Verrohrung des Teichbeckens!? Sieht aber ganz schön eng aus und da wird das Verlegen bestimmt auch kein Spaß. Oder!? Was soll da alles durch?

Ansonsten bin ich gespannt, wie es weiter geht....


----------



## daighterman (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau ca. 25m³ am Hang*

Hi Zacky,
da sollen unten 3x 110er Rohre und oben 2x 75er.
Ja, das Graben ist nicht unbedingt leicht, aber langsam machts mir Spaß


----------



## Moonlight (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau ca. 25m³ am Hang*

Oh Gott,

das Buddeln für die Rohre steht mir ja auch noch bevor 
Das habe ich schon wieder verdrängt ... und wenn ich die Bilder sehe ... mir wird schon ganz übel :shock

Mandy


----------

